# Chainsaw recommendations?



## DirtFarmer (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello all,

Halfway through cutting some blanks from a willow tree, my old electric chainsaw went kerblooey. What chainsaws do you all recommend/use? Should I switch to gas?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2020)

@woodtickgreg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2020)

Well it really depends on how much you use it. For occasional use in your shop to prepare blanks and electric is fine and requires less maintenance and can safely be used indoors without exhaust fumes. I own a makita corded electric just for that purpose. Battery powered machines have come a long way as well and may be worth a look. Now for heavier duty work for extended run times gas is the way to go, but with gas machines it is a whole new topic of discussion and you'll get varied answers just like whats the best finish to use on wood.
First thing you need to be honest with yourself about is what will you really use it for? Roughing an occasional blank and an electric will be fine. Cutting down trees and processing firewood then I'd recommend gas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 29, 2020)

I agree with Greg, it all depends on what you are gonna do with it. Just buy both and you can cut your own trees during the day and then trim them up in your shop when you get them home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 30, 2020)

If you decide on gas, consider the Echo CS-352 in 16” for about $260 at HD. I was getting tired of lugging a larger one for everything from trimming turning blanks to cutting 12-14” diameter red oak for firewood. Starts pretty consistently on 3rd pull, I’m quite happy with it. For a small saw, it’ll do all I need heating with wood much of the winter. There’s a cheaper model CS-310 that is about identical in size and weight, but reviews say not worth loss of power for marginal weight difference.


----------



## DirtFarmer (Dec 30, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well it really depends on how much you use it. For occasional use in your shop to prepare blanks and electric is fine and requires less maintenance and can safely be used indoors without exhaust fumes. I own a makita corded electric just for that purpose. Battery powered machines have come a long way as well and may be worth a look. Now for heavier duty work for extended run times gas is the way to go, but with gas machines it is a whole new topic of discussion and you'll get varied answers just like whats the best finish to use on wood.
> First thing you need to be honest with yourself about is what will you really use it for? Roughing an occasional blank and an electric will be fine. Cutting down trees and processing firewood then I'd recommend gas.


I would say about 90% of the time it would be light work of cutting things down into blanks. I haven't tried a battery chainsaw in ... about 10 years, I think, and it would last about 15 minutes before needing a charge.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2020)

DirtFarmer said:


> I would say about 90% of the time it would be light work of cutting things down into blanks. I haven't tried a battery chainsaw in ... about 10 years, I think, and it would last about 15 minutes before needing a charge.


Todays cordless saws are much better and run much longer. Look at makita, Dewalt, and ego battery operated saws. Or just go with a plug in. I dig my makita plug in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DirtFarmer (Dec 31, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Todays cordless saws are much better and run much longer. Look at makita, Dewalt, and ego battery operated saws. Or just go with a plug in. I dig my makita plug in.


I stopped by the local store and got an EGO 14 inch ... I'm quite impressed with it so far. Thanks for the advice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2020)

I love my ego lawn equipment, if my makita plug in ever dies I would by an ego battery powered chainsaw to replace it. Be sure to give us a review in the tools and equipment section on that saw so others can learn about it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 31, 2020)

I have an EGO 16" and it works great for what I need it to do. A couple of years ago I took a seasonal job cutting down trees all summer and used Stihl. If I were ever to buy a gas saw, that would be the one for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

